# Generac Ix2000 Generator/microwave



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

Hello,

I purchased an Outback 2011 210RS a couple of months ago. Our first trip in April was in the Sierras; cold, wet, and snowy...just like the start of the Amgen California Bike Tour that was supposed to start today in Lake Tahoe. Everything worked well with full hook-up.

We are more dry camping people (had a 2001 Coleman Niagara PUP for 10 years and only used full hook-up once). A neighbor we often camp with recently purchased a Generac ix2000 generator...I went in on half the price so I could use it during the times we don't camp together. This generator has a surge of 2200 watts. We tested the generator and it would not run the microwave in his trailer, nor the 900 watt microwave in my trailer. An 1875 watt hair dryer works fine. I am unfamiliar to generators. Do you think this generator defective?

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

Fred:

My best guess would be that you have some other electrical consumers running in the trailers, such as the battery charger, water heater, fridge etc. These added to the microwave may overload the generator. Try plugging only the microwaves directly into the generator if possible.

Boomer


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

with one yamaha 2000is i can run my micro.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for help. My next step was going to be trying to run the microwave directly, but a local RV service center gave another suggetion today. He said he just had the same problem with another portable generator. By attaching a ground wire from the generator and to a stake in the ground, he got the customer's microwave to work. I'm no electrician so I don't know the reasoning behind it, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

Fred said:


> Thanks for help. My next step was going to be trying to run the microwave directly, but a local RV service center gave another suggetion today. He said he just had the same problem with another portable generator. By attaching a ground wire from the generator and to a stake in the ground, he got the customer's microwave to work. I'm no electrician so I don't know the reasoning behind it, but it's worth a try.


FYI,
Grounding the generator worked!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fred said:


> Thanks for help. My next step was going to be trying to run the microwave directly, but a local RV service center gave another suggetion today. He said he just had the same problem with another portable generator. By attaching a ground wire from the generator and to a stake in the ground, he got the customer's microwave to work. I'm no electrician so I don't know the reasoning behind it, but it's worth a try.


FYI,
Grounding the generator worked!
[/quote]

That should not have made a difference as there would not have been any additional circuit created to make the generator more capable. I think you should try the suggestion above with the MW plugged in directly and have no additional loads the wire in the ground.


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Thanks for help. My next step was going to be trying to run the microwave directly, but a local RV service center gave another suggetion today. He said he just had the same problem with another portable generator. By attaching a ground wire from the generator and to a stake in the ground, he got the customer's microwave to work. I'm no electrician so I don't know the reasoning behind it, but it's worth a try.


FYI,
Grounding the generator worked!
[/quote]

That should not have made a difference as there would not have been any additional circuit created to make the generator more capable. I think you should try the suggestion above with the MW plugged in directly and have no additional loads the wire in the ground.
[/quote]
I agree, I beleive the ground lug on the outside of the generator is just a chassis ground and doesnt provide any sort of reference ground.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. It looks like the ground issue doesn't seem right.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

But it's probably safe to say if grounding it DID help the output somehow, there's something defective or horribly unsafe about it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> But it's probably safe to say if grounding it DID help the output somehow, there's something defective or horribly unsafe about it.


Sounds reasonable. Not sure it is unsafe but there is some voodoo going on for sure.


----------

